

Rakudo Perl 6 on the JVM (YAPC:EU update) - kbenson
http://jnthn.net/papers/2013-yapceu-jvm.pdf

======
kbenson
See his blog post[1] for links to his other talks on threading in Rakudo and
MoarVM.

    
    
      [1]: http://6guts.wordpress.com/2013/08/17/yapceu-2013-slides/

